
China government spokesman says U.S. army might have brought virus to China - hardmaru
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-ministry/china-government-spokesman-says-u-s-army-might-have-bought-virus-to-china-idUSKBN20Z2HJ
======
ktln2
This escalates quickly: [https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/13/politics/state-
department-chi...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/13/politics/state-department-
chinese-ambassador-coronavirus)

